

The Last Programming Language - thmzlt
http://www.cleancoders.com/codecast/theLastProgrammingLanguage/show

======
petercooper
If this is anything like the other video I 'purchased' from that site, you
probably won't be able to download it - you'll have to watch it through a
Flash player directly on the site. If downloading or not using Flash is
important to you, you might want to ask first.

